
What is the most absurd code you've ever seen? - e19293001
https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-most-absurd-code-youve-ever-seen?share=1
======
nickthemagicman
Lol, cron jobbed scripts. Instead of changing the code they would just write a
new script and cron it 1 second after the original script.

Problem solved!

~~~
lillesvin
Is there a cron implementation that gives you control down to the second?

------
rabboRubble
Pretty much any code I've written and reviewed after a couple of months.

------
jdietrich
Obligatory link to TheDailyWTF:

[http://thedailywtf.com/](http://thedailywtf.com/)

------
abawany
The Magic Servlet pattern in action: a 4000+ line function implemented in a
jsp file; took a while to refactor that dumpster fire. I have never put much
stock in 'licensing' for software developers but the aforesaid monstrosity
really made me consider whether I should rethink my position.

------
chrishepner
I once encountered a 2K+ line script handling submissions from something like
a contact form.

If a client submitted a value for which the key didn't exist in the database
table, it wasn't ignored - the application would alter the table to add that
row to the database so it could insert it.

------
vacri
Surely there's prior art on the AT&T one? Might be a bit hard to search for,
though.

------
lillesvin
Found an "if (true or false) { ... }" in a PHP project my team is maintaining.
It was from before we took over the project so we don't know where it comes
from.

------
aappleby
class CSectionOfSingleMaterialDrawableObjectBuilder { ... };

